# Eagle head topper



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Eagle pattern and good tutorial are available on the Woodcarvers Illustrated home page. Click on "How to", then click on "Patterns" you will find the Eagle project on the 3rd page. Free down load.http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/


----------

